# Solved: Best software for TV tuner card?



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hello,

I tried WinTVR on Win2K to control my TV tuner card but was not too impressed with it. Is there a better and free application which can control my Conextant 23881 Video Capture card on WinXP?


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

Ive tried SesamTV and MediaPortal, both are free and looked good but did not suport my particular TV card. Bummer. So the search continues.


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hang on MediaPortal does support Philips Conexant, perhaps its because I installed it into Win2k, so will try WinXp.


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

Nope that didnt work. How do I get this damn thing to work?


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

Either I have installed the wrong drivers for this Conexant CX23881 TV Card or the CaptureCardDefinitions.xml file of MediaPortal is wrong for this DEVID as its friendly name in the file is WinFast TV2000. I created a element for the CX2388x but get the error "Unable to create graph for this device" so I guess Ive done it wrong. 
Does anyone know how to get this TV card working under MediaPortal or how about ChrisTV is that free and nice to use?


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

ChrisTV Lite is free and looked hopefull as at least it detected my TV Card but it could not find any channels. Apparently I may not have the right WHQL/WDM drivers. Where do I find such creatures? Does anybody know or am I still just talking to myself?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Your not talking to yourself ... Cause I'm watching .... 
And hope you find something for me to replace Intervideo with.


----------



## 4plus2 (Nov 12, 2004)

Im using Dscaler now and can tune in our main TV channels. The software detected the card correctly and with a little setting up I managed to tune it ! At last.
But Im not getting any sound yet and I think thats to do with the way Ive used this CD audio cable. Ive started another thread on this. Thanks Noyb.


----------

